# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Gentle on my mind

## bush-man

Thirty plus years ago when I was discovering all this great music, I like most, considered this a Glenn Campbell tune. I knew that Hartford wrote it, and he appeared on the Glenn Campbell Show a number of times playing it, but it remained a Campbell tune. I always thought it was kind of corny. Then I heard HIS version of the tune and was totally blown away! I can't remember which album, but I know Sammy Bush played mando on this version. I think Roy Husky was on the bass. 

Anyway I've been thinking of this tune tonight and started to work the chords out in my head. I hear it in C. I did a google for chords and it seems that the concencus is that it is in G. I don't have a recording to veryify, but I like it better in C. The chromatic run from the D minor down to the C sounds so dang good! 

Anyone know what key this was originally written in? Doesn't really matter, as I'm just having a lot of fun playing it this way. What a great song!

----------


## Soupy1957

When I used to play my guitar along with Glen while his program was on TV, I played it in "G."
 -Soupy1957

----------


## Adam Tracksler

From JH, himself:
Key of C
(each /../ a measure)
/C/Cmaj7/G6/C/
/Dm/Dm/Dm/Dm/
/Dm/Dm maj7/Dm7/G/
/C/C/C/C/
/G/Gmaj7/G6/G/
/Am/Am/Am/Am/
/Am/Am maj7/Am7/D/
/G/G/G/G/

hope that helps.

----------


## Peter Hackman

on YouTube he sings it in G. Almost anyone could do it comfortably
in the same key, one octave higher. Depends on the mood you're after.

----------


## AlanN

There's the great version he did in the late 70's, with Hargus Robbins, Buddy Emmons and Sam Bush. That Bush break tattooed my ears.

----------


## Strange1

Try this site....http://www.e-chords.com/cifra.asp?idMusica=46858
 We always did it in the key of G also. Actually only 3 chords with a little variation.

Jack

----------


## ricardo

Both chord/change "versions" are OK - the "book'/published/"polished'...chord changes(C..,CM7...,Dm..etc..) is the better way -nice bass "drops" to accompany the "flow' - BUT, the more easier/less work (i.e. C..,Dm..etc..) will usually get the job done -'less ya' have a few "stickler/picky,,picky listeners. Either way...,a nice song. made several artists lots of royalty/sales $$$$. # # #

----------


## Emoore

The version Alan mentioned is in "D" and extra good...

----------


## Don Grieser

I think after John died, when people were writing about him, they revealed that "Gentle On My Mind" was the second most recorded song in popular music, second only to "Yesterday" if my senior mind remembers right. It was recorded by huge number of artists in all varieties of music, some extremely suprising. The royalties from this song allowed John to play whatever the hell he wanted. What a treat for all of us!!!

----------


## bush-man

> There's the great version he did in the late 70's, with Hargus Robbins, Buddy Emmons and Sam Bush. That Bush break tattooed my ears.


Yup! That's the one. That's the version I always hear in my head. I about wore that album out. I wish I still had all my old vynal.

russell

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I used to love The Glen Cambell Show when I was akid a watch Hartford play the bango and sometimes his Roy Noblle guitar. When Glenn sang the song i did not care,when John played it ment alot to me.

----------


## EdSherry

Most banjo players these days tune to an open G (gDGBD). Hartford tuned his banjo low, but using the same intervals as an "open G" tuning. #So it is to some extent a semantic matter as to what "the original" key was. #

In any case, it's a great tune, with that lovely "maj/min 7th" (1-b3-5-7) chord in the secnd line.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> The royalties from this song allowed John to play whatever the hell he wanted. What a treat for all of us!!!


Considering how many musicians, even relatively successful household names, have essentially nothing to show for lifetimes of brilliant songwriting and musicianship and lots of hard graft, it can be amazing just how much royalties one single much-covered song can generate. Another example is Ewan MacColl, who found himself in the same position as Hartford of being able to play and record whatever he wanted on the strength of the royalties for "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face".

Martin

----------


## GVD

Where's the love for my boy Tom O'Brien? If you haven't checked out the version he did with Kathy Mattea on the _Tribute to John Hartford: Live From Mountain Stage_ CD I suggest you do so. Definitely good stuff and and best of all he eliminates the banjo entirely!!! # 

GVD

----------


## monroerules

Gentle on my mind was definetly a classic piece. #This thread brings back so many memories. #I thought I would share a few.
John was as gentle and caring as any musician I ever met. #As a young man learning to play the fiddle, I was fortunate to spend time with John. #And you are correct, the song "Gentle" allowed John to do as he pleased in life.
Traveling to fiddle contests, you never bought a meal with John. #Many did not agree that John should compete in the contests. #I have witnessed many times in which John endorsed his winners check and gave it back to the charity sponsoring the events. #
John lived on the Cumberland River in a beautiful old yellow house, decorated as an old riverboat captians fortress. #His annual holiday jam sessions attracted the likes of Monroe, Scruggs, Benny Martin, Bush, etc.......
As a guest, I was treated with the same respect as each of the above esteemed players.
John provided several original fiddle tunes for the first cd I recorded. #When asked to play back up on the cd, the answer was - It would be an honor. #After recording, I ask John for costs of the session fee and royalites. #His reply, "When you reach a million in sales, let me know and we will discuss".
I stopped at Hartford house to pick up some music one afternoon based on John's invite. #John had forgotten the news segment that was to be taped at his house that day. #It was an Aeroplane reunion featuring Tony Rice. #I was asked to come on in and be apart of the festivities, although I did manage to stay out of the camera.

Great guy he was that John Hartford.
Forever rest in peace while the Cumberland River still whispers the music of her banks.

Wonderful memories

Mike Smartt

----------

Beanzy, 

BradKlein, 

masteraviator, 

Steve Greer

----------


## Landgrass

GVD...That O'Brien/Mattea duet is my favorite version of GOMM. Their two voices really compliment each other and the sparse instrumentation is perfect. I also love Tim's solo.

----------


## FL_Bob2002

The Band Perry just released this song and they play it in C# on their cd.
So I placed a capo on the 1st fret and played in C below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AyIKyQpers

C: x32010
Cmaj7: x32000
Am: .
Dm: xx0231
Dmmaj7:xx0221
Dm7: xx0211
G7: 320001


 	C	Cmaj7
It's 	knowing that your 	door is always
 	Am	Cmaj7	Dm	Dmmaj7	Dm7	Dmmaj7
 	open and your 	path is free to 	walk 	       	    	 
 	Dm	Dmmaj
that 	makes me tend to 	leave my sleeping
 	Dm7	G7	C	Cmaj7	C9	C
 	bag rolled up and 	stashed behind your 	couch 	       	    	 
 	C	Cmaj7	Am
And it's 	knowing I'm not 	shackled by forg	otten words and
 	Cmaj7	C	Cmaj7	Dm	Dmmaj7	Dm7	Dmmaj7
 	bonds and the 	ink stains that have 	dried upon some 	line	       	    	 
 	Dm	Dmmaj7
That k	eeps you in the 	backroads by the
 	Dm7	G7	Dm
 	rivers of my 	mem'ry, that	 keeps you ever
 	G7	C	Cmaj7	C9	C
 	gentle on my 	mind 	       	   

It's not clinging to the rocks and ivy
Planted on their columns now that bind me
Or something that somebody said
Because they think we fit together walkin'.
It's just knowing that the world will not be cursing or
Forgiving, when I walk along some railroad track and find
That you're moving on the backroads by the
Rivers of my mem'ry, and for hours you're just
Gentle on my mind

Though the wheat fields and the clothes lines and the
Junkyards and the highways come between us,
And some other woman crying to her
Mother, 'cause she turned and I was gone.
I still might run in silence, tears of joy might stain my
Face, and the summer sun might burn be 'till I'm blind,
But not to where I cannot see you
Walkin' on the backroads, by the rivers flowing
Gentle on my mind

I dip my cup of soup back from the
Gurglin', cracklin' cauldron in some trainyard;
My beard a roughning coal pile and a
Dirty had pulled low across my face.
Through cupped hands 'round a tin can I
Pretend I hold you to my breast and find
That you're waving from the backroads by the
Rivers of my memory, ever smilin' ever
Gentle on my mind.

FL_Bob2002@yahoo.com

----------


## FL_Bob2002

> Thirty plus years ago when I was discovering all this great music, I like most, considered this a Glenn Campbell tune. I knew that Hartford wrote it, and he appeared on the Glenn Campbell Show a number of times playing it, but it remained a Campbell tune. I always thought it was kind of corny. Then I heard HIS version of the tune and was totally blown away! I can't remember which album, but I know Sammy Bush played mando on this version. I think Roy Husky was on the bass. 
> 
> Anyway I've been thinking of this tune tonight and started to work the chords out in my head. I hear it in C. I did a google for chords and it seems that the concencus is that it is in G. I don't have a recording to veryify, but I like it better in C. The chromatic run from the D minor down to the C sounds so dang good! 
> 
> Anyone know what key this was originally written in? Doesn't really matter, as I'm just having a lot of fun playing it this way. What a great song!


I put an arrangement on this page with the Band Perry singing it in C with capo on the first fret.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Here's a recent cover by John Mainlander and his band from a new release called Walking Distance.  Joe Walsh covers mando duties.  The entire album is fantastic.  FYI - I think they do it in A, with Molly on guitar capo'd on the second fret.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I guess these women vocalists are singing this song from a man's perspective--Like Linda Ronstadt's version of "Willin'."

My acoustic band used to play this song, and it is deceptively difficult to play with the right feel/tempo.

----------


## bigskygirl

I love this song!

When I'm looking for the original key of a song I go to Musicnotes.com.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Gentle on my mind was definetly a classic piece. #This thread brings back so many memories. #I thought I would share a few.
> John was as gentle and caring as any musician I ever met. #As a young man learning to play the fiddle, I was fortunate to spend time with John. #And you are correct, the song "Gentle" allowed John to do as he pleased in life.
> Traveling to fiddle contests, you never bought a meal with John. #Many did not agree that John should compete in the contests. #I have witnessed many times in which John endorsed his winners check and gave it back to the charity sponsoring the events. #
> John lived on the Cumberland River in a beautiful old yellow house, decorated as an old riverboat captians fortress. #His annual holiday jam sessions attracted the likes of Monroe, Scruggs, Benny Martin, Bush, etc.......
> As a guest, I was treated with the same respect as each of the above esteemed players.
> John provided several original fiddle tunes for the first cd I recorded. #When asked to play back up on the cd, the answer was - It would be an honor. #After recording, I ask John for costs of the session fee and royalites. #His reply, "When you reach a million in sales, let me know and we will discuss".
> I stopped at Hartford house to pick up some music one afternoon based on John's invite. #John had forgotten the news segment that was to be taped at his house that day. #It was an Aeroplane reunion featuring Tony Rice. #I was asked to come on in and be apart of the festivities, although I did manage to stay out of the camera.
> 
> Great guy he was that John Hartford.
> ...


Great story and great memories!  Here is John with Glen.

*

*

----------

Austin Bob, 

Marion Rose

----------


## Tom Coletti

For the archives, Hartford played the song using C positions in G tuning, tuned down a step and a half, so the banjo is tuned to E, resulting in the key of A. Confusing, I know...

--Tom

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Great story and great memories!  Here is John with Glen.


In the key of C.
Most other versions I've heard have Glen or John singing in D or there'bouts.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbZHIoaapmE

Although, one of the later versions after John got very sick, has him doing it in A.  Guess his voice was changing due to illness.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pdzFaGg-4M

----------


## acinva

For guitar players, here is a great version by Tim O'Brien where you can pretty clearly see how he plays it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2YidKRYuB4

Alan

----------


## Psyberbilly

I think my favorite version ( at least of the covers by people who are not John Hartford ) is the one by Jamie Hartford on "Part Of Your History : The Songs Of John Hartford "

I really like the Tim O'Brien / Kathy Mathea version as well . We saw him do it solo on mandolin at RiceGrass in Fischer , Tx a few years back , very poignant .

----------


## farmerjones

I stole it from the Homespun video, Banjer According to John Hartford. Key of C.  ii, V, I motif. 
But as a singing song, I would not go to the mat in an argument over the key. 
It's whatever key the singer wishes. 

I try to keep it a love song. 
Unlike the Band Perry treatment.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I agree about key being determined by singer. I think Tim O'brien does it in E maybe even F, don't remember better look at you tube!

----------


## JeffD

Here it is.

----------

David Lewis

----------


## Timbofood

Jeff, that is a fine one! He is SO young there! Always good to hear writers sing, they understand the inflection they were thinking when they were writing. Some interpretations are....,ill conceived.

----------

farmerjones

----------


## BradKlein

> Here it is.


I wonder if that Gibson top-tension banjo is the prewar RB-18 of Hartford's that Christie's auctioned in 2009. Steve Martin got it at an attractive price.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Here it is.


This blows me away! It´s a clip from a 70ies German TV-show called DISCO (see the sign in the background) that was hosted by actor/host Ilia Richter. Back in the days there were some really cool things going on on German TV. There was a show called Beat Club that devoted one whole show to Bill Clifton. Also the Byrds played an acoustic Soldier´s Joy (Clarence White guitar solo showpiece) etc. Mind you those TV-shows were mostly Rock oriented (think Bachman Turner Overdrive etc.) All of that is like these days having The Del McCoury Band on a TV-show that primarily features gangsta-rap.

And what a great version of Gentle On My Mind it is.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> This blows me away! It´s a clip from a 70ies German TV-show called DISCO (see the sign in the background) that was hosted by actor/host Ilia Richter. Back in the days there were some really cool things going on on German TV. There was a show called Beat Club that devoted one whole show to Bill Clifton. Also the Byrds played an acoustic Soldier´s Joy (Clarence White guitar solo showpiece) etc. Mind you those TV-shows were mostly Rock oriented (think Bachman Turner Overdrive etc.) All of that is like these days having The Del McCoury Band on a TV-show that primarily features gangsta-rap.
> 
> And what a great version of Gentle On My Mind it is.


That brings back memories -- when I was growing up in Germany in the 70s, Disco was required viewing although as I recall I related more to Ilja Richter's lame sketch interludes than to the music (most of which I recall as being lip-synched rather than live).

That Hartford clip is pretty stunning, though, right up to the point where the studio audience is overcome by the urge to clap along inappropriately (which you can still witness at Irish folk gigs in Germany) thereby destroying the complex step dance rhythm Hartford put down with his feet.  Not sure I've ever seen a microphone pickup on to floor to catch the step sounds, but it works!

Martin

----------


## Manfred Hacker

I have yet to hear a better version than this. It is the definition of laid back, IMHO.

----------

BradKlein, 

John MacPhee, 

stevedenver

----------


## Timbofood

Manfred, that is hands down my favorite cover! Talk about talented interpretation, those guy can flat PLAY!
They do it in F!

----------


## farmerjones

Tim O'Brien, and Stewart Duncan from the Fiddle Masters Concert Series, Volume 2. From the violin shop in Nashville.

The whole series is made up of "player's players." Good good stuff.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Yep, great collection!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> That brings back memories -- when I was growing up in Germany in the 70s, Disco was required viewing although as I recall I related more to Ilja Richter's lame sketch interludes than to the music (most of which I recall as being lip-synched rather than live).
> 
> That Hartford clip is pretty stunning, though, right up to the point where the studio audience is overcome by the urge to clap along inappropriately (which you can still witness at Irish folk gigs in Germany) thereby destroying the complex step dance rhythm Hartford put down with his feet.  Not sure I've ever seen a microphone pickup on to floor to catch the step sounds, but it works!
> 
> Martin


I think that there´s a closeup shot of the pickup system on the board in the video. I actually like the fact that the audience could not hold back, clapping on the one and not being in rhythm and overpowering the intricate Hartford rhythm etc. This shows that music like Hartford´s is able to move people beyond just listening (which was what mostly happened on TV back then). I even like it when people dance to what I play. It happened. I found it quite amazing that the Hartford clip was an obvious live performance. I know that the Beat Club stopped live performances after some band showed up drunk and was not able to perform properly. I also think of Johnny Cash being drunk on Wetten Das in ´82 or so and of Udo Lindenbergs drummer sending his drumkit flying in a talkshow (3 nach 9 on NDR 3 late 80ies). TV was still taking chances back then.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## stevedenver

loved em both JH and Tim

Hartford has always been my number one muse, and eyeopener, in the BG genre


Tims version, imho, is very very close to Glen's in overall vocal phrasing, feel and delivery

----------

